# husband not having sex with her?



## chuckless (Jun 20, 2010)

is it possible for a woman to be ok with not having sex for almost a year? her husband is being satisfied with other woman that she has no idea about, and this one is just keeping herself look good but at the same time using her marriage status as a rejection for sex.


----------



## Gman (Jun 11, 2010)

Chuckless-

Is it at all possible that he's gay? Not being funny, here...

Gman


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I think it would depend on the relationship. If they've always had a relationship in which they rarely had sex, I suppose she would have become used to it, and wouldn't think anything of it. If this is a recent development (they always had regular sex and now, for the last year they haven't had it at all), I would think she would be trying to find out why. You say he's being satisfied by other women...is he actually cheating or is he looking at porn? Not that either one is acceptable, especially since she's being neglected, but if he's just looking at porn, that (I think) would be much easier to hide than an affair. It could be that she is very well aware of what's going on, and is simply in denial. That happens a lot. Or maybe she's just not a sex person. Everyone has a different libido...she might be one of those people who just doesn't really care if they have sex or not.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yep. Doesn't mean she's not having sex--alone, with someone else. But if she is not attracted to her husband and/or dislikes sex with him, she'd be fine going forever w/o having sex with him.


----------

